# Out of options



## Needs help (Jun 24, 2021)

Hey all, I have a 5-year-old Vizsla. about 2 years ago we left Chicago and moved to Florida. soon after she started having bad panic attacks every time we got thunder. It starts with heavy breathing, then turns to pace the house, next step is destructive. Today I had to leave work cuz she cut her face in the cage. She also broke/ripped out 4 teeth. We have tried the jackets and cbd and calming her with love, new cage, food to distract, toys to play with. Left her loose in the house. I just don't know how to help her. Do we just drug her every day? Please help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s tough on us, and them.
My senior, that has now passed away had storm phobia. A light rain was fine, but anything that involved thunder terrified her.
She took a combo of Xanax, and trazodone for storms. She was on Valium before that. Then it started not working as well. 
I have heard good things about silleo (not sure if that’s the correct spelling) and it was what we were going to try next.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Needs help said:


> Hey all, I have a 5-year-old Vizsla. about 2 years ago we left Chicago and moved to Florida. soon after she started having bad panic attacks every time we got thunder. It starts with heavy breathing, then turns to pace the house, next step is destructive. Today I had to leave work cuz she cut her face in the cage. She also broke/ripped out 4 teeth. We have tried the jackets and cbd and calming her with love, new cage, food to distract, toys to play with. Left her loose in the house. I just don't know how to help her. Do we just drug her every day? Please help.


Would dog ear defenders be a possible solution? Like the Coast Guard dogs wear when in helicopters.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My sister has lived in Florida, and Oklahoma, and in both houses, she hired someone to acoustically soundproof a closet for exactly the reason you are stating.
The storms would come, and they would put the dog in the closet and climb in there with her until the storm passed.


----------

